# Halloween in 7 days: Is anybody decorating their car or putting a candy basket out .....



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

I need something, ANYTHING...to help drive tips. Does decorating or giving the PAX treats help generate revenue?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I would say it helps. Dont go overboard where your field of vision is comprised. Folks will be in a festive mood, often if the driver is "part of the party " they are happy to reward. 

During my city's Pride Weekend I used temp paint to put a rainbow down the sides of my car and had a window cling strip across the top of my windshield that said, "Taste The Rainbow." 

I myself was wearing Skittles t-shirt and....yep you guessed it, inside I had a basket filled with mini packs of Skittles. (And a trunk full of 7 more bags full of which I refilled my basket with.)

I cleaned out on cash tips stuffed into a jar set up I had tied to my center console.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

No

I also don't give foot massages.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> Does decorating or giving the PAX treats help generate revenue?


Gooey candy means more cleaning fees for our partners.

Remember Rohit does NOT pay cleaning fees for glitter.

Also Halloween being on a Thursday won't be awesome. This weekend will be Halloween parties.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

I don't decorate my car anymore. The first year I did, I had a pax complain to Lyft that I made her feel uncomfortable. She said that I was a devil worshiper ? 

I dont put any baskets out anymore either. Simply because I have no room on the day/weekend of Halloween. In my market, the area is filled with colleges. So most of my pax are of course college kids in groups of 7 trying to fit in my back seat lol..

The first year, I put orange LEDs that I bought from autozone underneath my seats. Pax complimented me on it. Believe it or not I also put a block of dry ice underneath my seat. Whenever pax would open the doors, fog would start oozing from the car. Lol they loved it. Good memories through out the weekend. I've seen a driver hang a fake arm out of their trunk ??? scared the shit out of me.

As for candy, pax love anything sugary after they were drinking. Skittles, M&Ms, kit kats etc etc. My tips from that weekend pretty much paid for everything 4x over. So if you want to do it, go for it!!!!


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

special roofy candies for the ladies of course, rags dipped in ether

trick or treat lol i kid i kid

i stay stocked with cough drops & water year round for me if pax want to grab some no biggie, I sprinkle some in the available compartments in back next to a price list of stuff they can BUY

1st day in 2015 drove past 7:30pm havent driven past 4pm since unless scheduled off app airport pick up


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> I need something, ANYTHING...to help drive tips. Does decorating or giving the PAX treats help generate revenue?


Nothing will help tips. Don't you realize that ?


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> special roofy candies for the ladies of course, rags dipped in ether


OK, finally somebody on my channel.

So tell me, how do you get DNA out of a upholstery?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> I need something, ANYTHING...to help drive tips. Does decorating or giving the PAX treats help generate revenue?


You should connect with @SadUber.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> OK, finally somebody on my channel.
> 
> So tell me, how do you get DNA out of a upholstery?


the 1st episode of almost human they used a dna bomb set it off it coats everything with millions of differnt peoples dna, that could work, line everything in plastic like dexter, bleach, but its best to do the deed elsewhere lol i kid i kid people

the roofy & ether to knock em out and steal your tips then leave them somewhere thinking they got drunk, i would never lower myself & have relations with an "adult" that cant afford a car or has no friends that cant abstain for 1 night, cuz paxholes gonna take a handful of candy, smear chocolate on your seat & tip you with a 1 star to get a free ride credit

im sure 1 3 person ride will take the whole bucket of candy lol

gotta be prepared like a boy scout though


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Some good ideas here. I rarely decorate. I put a couple of LED shamrocks in my windows on St. Patrick's day but that's about it. 

I think I'm going to try the dry ice thing this weekend. That sounds awesome :thumbup:


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Nope, as much as I enjoy the festivities I don’t really celebrate Halloween. I also won’t be working late this weekend, hoping to be home by 7PM.

I don’t have it in me to deal with drunks these days, and I definitely don’t want to pick up people wearing masks, feathers, or barely anything at all.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> special roofy candies for the ladies of course, rags dipped in ether
> 
> trick or treat lol i kid i kid
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me, a price list? WTF, Are you a 7 Eleven now? Pax get NOTHING from me(no candy, gum, water, mints, cords, etc). Most of them treat your car like shit anyways & I've had 3 aux cables stolen from me ny pax, no more.

[QUOTE="AvisDeene, post: 5513347, member: 178480" I definitely don't want to pick up wearing barely anything at all.
[/QUOTE]

Unless she looks like Britney Spears ala Toxic video.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you kidding me, a price list? WTF, Are you a 7 Eleven now? Pax get NOTHING from me(no candy, gum, water, mints, cords, etc). Most of them treat your car like shit anyways.


1st 3 months i made a killing on stuff hotels airports gouge people on lol full bottles of grey goose, sealed mary jane from the dispensary, sold 3 amazon tablets to 1 lady, sd cards, flash drives, neck pillows, headphones, chargers 3.5 cords, umbrella lol

damn right i had 20+ captive customers in my car(7/11 stops dont pay) for 30+ minutes everyday that was when id pick up from airport 5 times a day & did 20-30 rides a day

now i do maybe 3 rides a day the extra 20+ rides a day would only net me an extra 100-200 a week lol not worth it anymore so dont stay as stocked up but flash drives & sdcards filled with the latest titles some from last night still move its an extra $20 per trip/hour for handing them something, can fit a hundred movies on those things & charge 20 more done deal win win

sorry not sorry im about profit only the water & cough drops free everything in the bucket was priced to sell & a price list with links to pay & square reader is less "friction" lol


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> I need something, ANYTHING...to help drive tips. Does decorating or giving the PAX treats help generate revenue?


...uhh, doesn't matter if you get tips if Lyft/Uber steal them.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Not even a little bit... And if they want candy they best hit up the 7-11... This ain't no convience store... We run on tight margins of .64 cents a mile round here.. ain't got no time for that....


we don't want your negativity here


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Here's a pre-halloween tip for you... Wear a costume yourself. Even if just a zorro mask. It has to do with the the genesis of Halloween. That is the date each year when the separation between the visible and invisible worlds is at its thinnest. People started wearing scary costumes to ward off spirits that would cross over from the invisible universe and enter our world for a night.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Here's a pre-halloween tip for you... Wear a costume yourself. Even if just a mask. It has to do with the the genesis of Halloween. That is the date each year when the separation between the visible and invisible worlds is at its thinnest. People started wearing scary costumes to ward off spirits that would cross over from the invisible universe and enter our world for a night.


Not sure the wisdom in that...8>O

Butt...

how about a Joker monkey...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I need something, ANYTHING...to help drive tips. Does decorating or giving the PAX treats help generate revenue?


Absolutely. Make the investment reap the rewards.
FYI: decorated Halloween vehicles tend to
Attract flying Eggs. Just sayin'


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Absolutely.


Those are some good ones. Still won't be legal for Halloween here or I'd do something.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

VanGuy said:


> Those are some good ones. Still won't be legal for Halloween here or I'd do something.


OMG...Halloween is illegal in Canada???

Rakos


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

We are having a Bonfire and party down by the retention pond.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Here's a pre-halloween tip for you... Wear a costume yourself. Even if just a mask. It has to do with the the genesis of Halloween. That is the date each year when the separation between the visible and invisible worlds is at its thinnest. People started wearing scary costumes to ward off spirits that would cross over from the invisible universe and enter our world for a night.


Nah...drivers wearing masks might NOT be such a good idea. People should always be able to verify your identity.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Free Candy


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I spend the holidays at home. I have no time to go driving party drunks around


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm gonna clean my car and shake out the rubber mats, happy halloween


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

only candy baskets I put out are the pax holes when I end the trip


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

no


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I do little things just cuz it's fun. I have mini tootsie pops to hand out.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

The main reason i hesitate to drive on or around Halloween is all the glitter and feathers and other detritus from pax's costumes. Especially the glitter.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> I need something, ANYTHING...to help drive tips. Does decorating or giving the PAX treats help generate revenue?


No. You just spend money. Tips got better when I got rid of candy and water and the car stayed cleaner. People just don't tip in some places



DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> we don't want your negativity here
> 
> "I dRiVe a 2013 BmW 7 SeRIeS WhiLe GeTtINg pAiD .64 CEnTs a MiLe"


It's just answering your question. Don't be so defensive. It's not an attack


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Zaarc said:


> The main reason i hesitate to drive on or around Halloween is all the glitter and feathers and other detritus from pax's costumes. Especially the glitter.


I learned a trick to deal with glitter. It works on both cloth and leather seats:

You know the stuff used to remove hair off of the human body? Wax!! I've seen a guy apply wax to where the glitter was. Waited about 10 minutes for it to solidify, and boom....once he pealed away the wax, the glitter came off with it.

Or

You can take strips of gorilla tape, and use that as a heavy duty makeshift lint roller.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Candy basket? No.
Puke bucket? Yes.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> No. You just spend money. Tips got better when I got rid of candy and water and the car stayed cleaner. People just don't tip in some places
> 
> 
> It's just answering your question. Don't be so defensive. It's not an attack


Haters gonna hate...thx for the back up


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> I've had 3 aux cables stolen from me ny


I save the phone cords that die or quit working and leave them on the center console or hanging out of seat pockets just so I can laugh when they disappear.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> I need something, ANYTHING...to help drive tips. Does decorating or giving the PAX treats help generate revenue?


If I was that in need of extra income I'd just do a couple extra rides every day.


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> Nothing will help tips. Don't you realize that ?


Lololol. I feel bad for them.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> We are having a Bonfire and party down by the retention pond.


If you have "things" to dispose of, bring your own cinderblock and chain.

No Rope allowed!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I do a few things that seem to help tips. I have Alexa in the car so pax can ask for any music they want. That is huge with the college crowd.
Appearing interested in my customers and letting them know I appreciate their business and thanking them at the end of the ride makes an impact. I remind them to rate me which puts the tip page in front of them.
Being ready with recommendations for restaurants and bars helps too. Along with this is knowing about area events like open mic's, karaoke, bingo etc. Garners extra tips. This goes double with tourists.
When dropping ladies off after dark I leave the headlights shining on the door and/or wait until the door opens before driving away. They appreciate my "concern for their safety." Of course I don't drop them off until I leave.
I try to drive like a limo driver. Most times pax aren't as impressed with speed as with smoothness. Avoid fast starts or stops with a bump. I drive like I have a glass full to the brim with grape juice in my lap and don't want to spill it. A good training tool is to put something like a marble on the center console and try not to make it roll around while you drive. Comfort and a feeling of safety are hugely important.
Keep your windows clean. Nothing affects the perception of a clean car as much as clean glass. The perception is more important than the reality. 
You can pooh-pooh these things but my tips are typically 30-60% of my fares. It works for me.
YMMV


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> I don't decorate my car anymore. The first year I did, I had a pax complain to Lyft that I made her feel uncomfortable. She said that I was a devil worshiper ?
> 
> I dont put any baskets out anymore either. Simply because I have no room on the day/weekend of Halloween. In my market, the area is filled with colleges. So most of my pax are of course college kids in groups of 7 trying to fit in my back seat lol..
> 
> ...


Dry ice in a car sounds like a really bad idea to me. Especially if s drunk pax ends up on the floor.



VanGuy said:


> Those are some good ones. Still won't be legal for Halloween here or I'd do something.


Clearly the cobwebs is not an uber. You couldn't get in and out.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I do a few things that seem to help tips. I have Alexa in the car so pax can ask for any music they want. That is huge with the college crowd.
> Appearing interested in my customers and letting them know I appreciate their business and thanking them at the end of the ride makes an impact. I remind them to rate me which puts the tip page in front of them.
> Being ready with recommendations for restaurants and bars helps too. Along with this is knowing about area events like open mic's, karaoke, bingo etc. Garners extra tips. This goes double with tourists.
> When dropping ladies off after dark I leave the headlights shining on the door and/or wait until the door opens before driving away. They appreciate my "concern for their safety." Of course I don't drop them off until I leave.
> ...


Hi Kevin, I am also a professional driver I average 10% on tips.

Do you have screenshots that support that? Most all the elite drivers I know are in the 8-12% range

Congratulations on your dominance!


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> 1st 3 months i made a killing on stuff hotels airports gouge people on lol full bottles of grey goose, sealed mary jane from the dispensary,


I wouldn't take this advice, unless you don't mind a little jail time.


----------



## uber1987 (Jun 17, 2016)

Come on guys what’s the point. Who are u trying to impress. Uber drivers are considered low class citizens to pax. Don’t be a clown and show some dignity just leave your car alone. Do you see taxi drivers decorate their cars?


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

You have got to be kidding me. A bunch of you already fit the clown description. Decorating your car? That’s why people don’t respect Uber drivers.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Candy basket? No.
> Puke bucket? Yes.


hey...one man's candy basket is another man's puke bucket.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Hi Kevin, I am also a professional driver I average 10% on tips.
> 
> Do you have screenshots that support that? Most all the elite drivers I know are in the 8-12% range
> 
> Congratulations on your dominance!





Amos69 said:


> Hi Kevin, I am also a professional driver I average 10% on tips.
> 
> Do you have screenshots that support that? Most all the elite drivers I know are in the 8-12% range
> 
> Congratulations on your dominance!


Here is one I had handy. Keep in mind that cash tips were in addition to this. I believe for that week cash tips were about $70 but I don't have a picture of that for you. Lol


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Haters gonna hate...thx for the back up


Btw ,save your receipts for snacks,water,decorations,etc. It's all tax deductible,just in case you dont have enuff miles to bring your income down to zero.
Car wash pass is deductible too.?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I'm going to dress up my junk for Halloween. Going to get a big yes BIG pack of Fun Stripes gum and wrap it around my junk so that the next time I get some douchy college kid that asks me for gum, I'll just whip it out....


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

There was a shooting right outside my apartment last night. Who needs Halloween when you live in Sketchville USA.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Here is one I had handy. Keep in mind that cash tips were in addition to this. I believe for that week cash tips were about $70 but I don't have a picture of that for you. Lol
> View attachment 370410


That's one period. Could be one big outlier tip, we all get those sometimes. I noticed this was from early September.

I ran 20% yesterday, but that is not my norm. If you really do that's great, but in my experience that doesn't happen.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Pax get nada.

I'm not paid enough to comp stuff and don't have a marketing budget.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> That's one period. Could be one big outlier tip, we all get those sometimes. I noticed this was from early September.
> 
> I ran 20% yesterday, but that is not my norm. If you really do that's great, but in my experience that doesn't happen.


Thanks. And congrats on being a professional driver. Doing a good job really makes life more pleasant. 
Last night was 40%, and the night before that a guy handed me a Benjamin for getting his drunk girl friend home, so yes, we all do get those outliers. 
What it boils down to is if you want great tips then provide great service. Go the extra mile, drive to where it is most convenient for the customer, wait that extra minute with a smile on your face when needed. If your customers feel important, welcome, safe and appreciated the tips will come. 
The guys that want to provide minimum service but feel entitled to maximum tips are going to be constantly disappointed.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I need something, ANYTHING...to help drive tips. Does decorating or giving the PAX treats help generate revenue?


I told ya, focus on tourists!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Pax get nada.
> 
> I'm not paid enough to comp stuff and don't have a marketing budget.


I agree. It's not about stuff anyway. To increase tips improve service, cater to your customers and make them feel good about using your service.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> I wouldn't take this advice, unless you don't mind a little jail time.


scared go to church

uber lyft is an organized crime racket laundering cash flow on property from human trafficking periodt

im a grown man by law i can carry an unopened bottle of grey goose & up to ounce of marijuana dont even need receipts but best believe I have them.

dont do the crime if you cant pay the fine & that would be worse case scenario lol

I actually converse & joke with my pax, i dont have breast but after the story on how many pax tip i average 40% higher than the ladies on rides that cost pax around $100, most over $10 so basically 80% of rides get a $5 tip

plus I smell swine for miles they all go to the same barber, have the same gait, mannerism, speech cadence etc etc robots that act as state spinsored extortionists lol

im an independent contractor with written support from uber themselves saying i can sell stuff and "appreciate my entreprenaurial spirit" as when 1 nazi did complain i pointed to a story on ubers website about a guy who made 200K selling custom jewelery to uber pax

cant promote a story on your main page about selling crap then fire drivers for selling crap or law suit as ive been opted out of arbitration since 2015

plus the robots dont care about petty stuff like that unless honory & good thing for cameras now the world really sees how the robots get down, theyll laugh at the person reporting it more than do anything of course behind the shitizens back

im not running a organized crime racket im charging a few to 20 dollars over receipt for legal items that save pax $ & make me some what a concept win win, to save from being paid an illegal 1970s friggen wage making a stop for pax who can literally 1 star me for refusing to work for illegal wages or doing illegal things & get me fired for no recourse

coersion duress human trafficking a lil bit higher up the ladder than selling friggen a bottle of liquor to an adult along with a neck pillow for his return flight lol, they not thriwing any of uber lyft in jail so get it how you live

90+% of what they send me on x tier are human trafficking attempts, i can do basic math & if i dont get em someone else farther away is, that idiot or desperate soul being exploited has something called human, constitutional, labor & independent contractor rights ALL blatantly being violated by this ponzi scam


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> im a grown man by law i can carry an unopened bottle of grey goose & up to ounce of marijuana dont even need receipts but best believe I have them.
> 
> dont do the crime if you cant pay the fine & that would be worse case scenario lol


Not quite. Worse case scenario for selling alcohol without a license in CA is 6 months in jail. Also, another 6 months for selling cannabis (assuming you have no previous criminal history). Plus a fine, of course. Also, you are violating federal law just by possessing cannabis, then another federal charge for distribution. If that risk is worth a few to 20 bucks to you....go for it.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> Not quite. Worse case scenario for selling alcohol without a license in CA is 6 months in jail. Also, another 6 months for selling cannabis (assuming you have no previous criminal history). Plus a fine, of course. Also, you are violating federal law just by possessing cannabis, then another federal charge for distribution. If that risk is worth a few to 20 bucks to you....go for it.


im so scurrred

uber lyft is violating my 13th amendment & human rights by attempting to coerce free unpaid labor from me 20,000+ times & succeeding a couple hundred

federal RICO act violations I can prove with evidence & math lol

you might want to look up the word risk

because its not

bring it on

plus im not selling anything its a nice tip lol seriosuly where do they grow you freaks?

anyhoo you cant possibly be a normal human so think ill ignore cant be conversing with weirdos who actually think like you

buh bye

in the words of pimp c smoke something b....

or get laid or something its healthy


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

New2This said:


> Gooey candy means more cleaning fees for our partners.
> 
> Remember Rohit does NOT pay cleaning fees for glitter.
> 
> Also Halloween being on a Thursday won't be awesome. This weekend will be Halloween parties.


Who/what is Rohit?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> you might want to look up the word risk
> 
> because its not


You said there was risk, you were just incorrect about the maximum penalty:



troothequalstroll said:


> dont do the crime if you cant pay the fine & that would be worse case scenario





troothequalstroll said:


> plus im not selling anything its a nice tip lol seriosuly where do they grow you freaks?


Not selling? Then what did you mean by this?



troothequalstroll said:


> I sprinkle some in the available compartments in back next to a price list of stuff they can BUY


Or this?



troothequalstroll said:


> sorry not sorry im about profit only the water & cough drops free everything in the bucket was priced to sell & a price list with links to pay & square reader


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Don't forget that you are an IC and your vehicle is your business. If you sell from your business you are required to have a tax ID and to collect and pay city and state sales tax.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Don't forget that you are an IC and your vehicle is your business. If you sell from your business you are required to have a tax ID and to collect and pay city and state sales tax.


please pretty please irs audit my human trafficking

please pretty please

it will then be public record & i can verify these 50,000+ screenshots of ignored & cancelled requests are human trafficking & i can collect the $20,000+ ive been robbed of pretty please

some of yall live in the same fantasy world uber lyft does


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Someone needs to update his meds. Lol


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Oh hell no!  Gonna get ready to head down to Austin for Formula 1 on the 1st, so no driving on Halloween for me.

Will be attending a Halloween party tomorrow, so I’ll be a rider tomorrow. Five dollar cash tip waiting for ya. As long as you’re not begging for the stuff.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

My rented Ford Focus lets me change the color of the interior lights to orange. I don’t know if that is trying too hard but that is what I am doing for Halloween.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Thanks. And congrats on being a professional driver. Doing a good job really makes life more pleasant.
> Last night was 40%, and the night before that a guy handed me a Benjamin for getting his drunk girl friend home, so yes, we all do get those outliers.
> What it boils down to is if you want great tips then provide great service. Go the extra mile, drive to where it is most convenient for the customer, wait that extra minute with a smile on your face when needed. If your customers feel important, welcome, safe and appreciated the tips will come.
> The guys that want to provide minimum service but feel entitled to maximum tips are going to be constantly disappointed.


Even when you go above and beyond for passengers, most still do not tip. I get tips basically for providing a safe ride from A to B. No treats, no charger, no auxillary cord, no music change. 4.89 on Uber and 4.99 rating on Lyft.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

That's gonna be a no from me dawg

This world is ful of clowns all year round. Why would I make any effort to celebrate it? I think clowns love this stupid holiday more than any other because they can enjoy it more than any other. It's right within their element.

Halloween is garbage. I've always hated it and always will. Of course freaks are always going to freak out about it. Do they really think that the rest of the year they are not looking like complete clowns? Oh yeah, we live in a sensitive society and can't tell them that. LOL! Can I dress up as black face Trudeau this year? Nope, that's too scary for these clowns.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

i dont need to, i'm pretty sure the pax will be decorating my car with all kinds of stuff :vomit:



itsablackmarket said:


> That's gonna be a no from me dawg
> 
> This world is ful of clowns all year round. Why would I make any effort to celebrate it? I think clowns love this stupid holiday more than any other because they can enjoy it more than any other. It's right within their element.
> 
> Halloween is garbage. I've always hated it and always will. Of course freaks are always going to freak out about it. Do they really think that the rest of the year they are not looking like complete clowns? Oh yeah, we live in a sensitive society and can't tell them that. LOL! Can I dress up as black face Trudeau this year? Nope, that's too scary for these clowns.


i'm guessing you're not into girls dressing up like ****s. dawg, you are the 1%, pat yourself on the back.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

got a p said:


> i dont need to, i'm pretty sure the pax will be decorating my car with all kinds of stuff :vomit:
> 
> 
> i'm guessing you're not into girls dressing up like @@@@s. dawg, you are the 1%, pat yourself on the back.


They do regardless.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

?


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> *Is anybody decorating their car or putting a candy basket out .....*


I'm sure someone is, check the, "I'm a complete dork" thread.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> I need something, ANYTHING...to help drive tips. Does decorating or giving the PAX treats help generate revenue?


..only if the cheapo pax tip. Otherwise, why do I want to spend money to lose money?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

So....wonder what the average time everyone is heading out. I think between 3 and 4pm is good. Work a 12 to 14 hour shift. Today is the party day for sure.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Since I love ghosts ?❤ I bought two sets of LED battery operated ghost string lights. I haven't figured out how to display them in the car in a way that looks appealing yet.









I also have a little pumpkin that I put in the middle of the dashboard.










My steering wheel cover kinda looks like a metallic spider web. Will post later. I keep that on year round,



DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> I don't decorate my car anymore. The first year I did, I had a pax complain to Lyft that I made her feel uncomfortable. She said that I was a devil worshiper ?


Yea I'm concerned about that if I put the ghost lights up


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Clarity said:


> Since I love ghosts ?❤ I bought two sets of LED battery operated ghost string lights. I haven't figured out how to display them in the car in a way that looks appealing yet.
> View attachment 370858
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say still do it. I probably just had bad luck with that pax.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I don’t think I have room for a candy basket either. I’d have to put it on the front passenger seat. If seats are filled they get to hold it I guess. I’m sure someone would be delighted to hold a basket of candy. Not sure I want to deal with the potential mess. What are some candies that most pax will eat?

I left candy for pax in Easter eggs last year and that didn’t turn out well. They barely noticed it or would open the egg and leave the candy. Very few actually took and ate the candy. Not sure I want to bother for halloween.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Clarity said:


> I don't think I have room for a candy basket either. I'd have to put it on the front passenger seat. If seats are filled they get to hold it I guess. I'm sure someone would be delighted to hold a basket of candy. Not sure I want to deal with the potential mess. What are some candies that most pax will eat?
> 
> I left candy for pax in Easter eggs last year and that didn't turn out well. They barely noticed it or would open the egg and leave the candy. Very few actually took and ate the candy. Not sure I want to bother for halloween.


What kind of car do you have? I have a Toyota Corolla LE Premium. I tied a basket to my center console like this for my "Skittles" Pride Weekend driving. Worked great. Just make sure to get everything you need out of your console because you won't be able to open it with the basket tied on it.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> I need something, ANYTHING...to help drive tips. Does decorating or giving the PAX treats help generate revenue?


-----------------------------
No !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My gift is to get them to their destination without killing them.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm considering putting up a tub of Halls cough drops.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I need something, ANYTHING...to help drive tips. Does decorating or giving the PAX treats help generate revenue?


I'm trick or treating on them with an empty bucket


----------



## Mitch J. (Jul 15, 2019)

Candy Basket LMFAO.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

here is an image to sear into your brain:


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> So....wonder what the average time everyone is heading out. I think between 3 and 4pm is good. Work a 12 to 14 hour shift. Today is the party day for sure.


yup, i started at around that time and ended about 330. been good for a few days and the nice thing about a thursday halloween is you get two weekends to make good money instead of one. i even scored a unicorn on friday after a football game - $135 1 hour ride not including the unexpected $52 in app tip :biggrin:. i've noticed you get tipped more often when you engage in NFL convo lately.

i'm gonna enjoy trick or treating with my kid and scaring the f out of as many kids as i can before driving on thursday which should make 5 good days of driving this week, maybe more if the 4 days of snow creates enough surge to make more than average hourly. saw some pretty good costumes last night, don't wanna be a slacker gotta come up with something good that'll freak people out. not going for the creative "now i get it, that's awesome" costume this year. just wanna give a straight up scary vibe.

anyone else dressing up before driving on halloween?


----------



## AcSlater (Oct 22, 2019)

Might as well dress up as a clown and drive for fun ... just got over Saturday night of this Halloween weekend... dressed as a uber driver. They still tipped me like a clown...


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

got a p said:


> yup, i started at around that time and ended about 330. been good for a few days and the nice thing about a thursday halloween is you get two weekends to make good money instead of one. i even scored a unicorn on friday after a football game - $135 1 hour ride not including the unexpected $52 in app tip :biggrin:. i've noticed you get tipped more often when you engage in NFL convo lately.
> 
> i'm gonna enjoy trick or treating with my kid and scaring the f out of as many kids as i can before driving on thursday which should make 5 good days of driving this week, maybe more if the 4 days of snow creates enough surge to make more than average hourly. saw some pretty good costumes last night, don't wanna be a slacker gotta come up with something good that'll freak people out. not going for the creative "now i get it, that's awesome" costume this year. just wanna give a straight up scary vibe.
> 
> anyone else dressing up before driving on halloween?


Yeah I figured that would be the best time to drive. Last year I started at 3
2:00 pm but it was kinda dead until after 4:00 pm. Then it really started picking up. I worked both apps until 4:30 am. It was a very profitable night for me. The next day (Sunday) was dead all day until later when I did a lot of business airport runs.

I'm dressing up this year....as.....guess what? A Honey Badger. No...I'm not painting my face black upon advisement of a good friend of mine..

I have a black and white outfit for my body, I'm going to use spray hair color to color my hair black with a white and grey strip, and I'll do my face something like this..


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

I'm going to paint my car to resemble a clown and dress up as Mr potato head.


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> I need something, ANYTHING...to help drive tips. Does decorating or giving the PAX treats help generate revenue?


I wore a spider headband last night, wore all black and a spider ring. Brought in the tips and no mess from candy. The headband was $1. Dollar tree. I'm wearing it again this evening. Lots of parties tonight too. Good luck.



Misunderstood Pirate said:


> Nothing will help tips. Don't you realize that ?


This is so untrue.


----------



## hybriduber (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm gonna hit every passenger with "Trick or Treat???!" No trick or treat, no ride ? ...


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Disgusted38 said:


> I wore a spider headband last night, wore all black and a spider ring. Brought in the tips and no mess from candy. The headband was $1. Dollar tree. I'm wearing it again this evening. Lots of parties tonight too. Good luck.
> 
> 
> This is so untrue.


Shoot i spent 30ish dollars for seat covers, you got away with only a buck?

Saved receipt though, so if all goes well i get my money back on Sunday.


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

got a p said:


> Shoot i spent 30ish dollars for seat covers, you got away with only a buck?
> 
> Saved receipt though, so if all goes well i get my money back on Sunday.


Yes $1. On the bigger holidays I'll get like rabbit ears, Christmas Mistletoe, spiders, hearts .. any of the dollar tree headbands and they bring in the tips. Such a small investment for bigger tips. But the bigger issue is, no trash in my car! ?


----------



## RCCola (Oct 27, 2019)

this was me this year, and my profile pic is last years costume.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

losiglow said:


> I think I'm going to try the dry ice thing this weekend. That sounds awesome :thumbup:


Be careful with dry ice. It can make you lightheaded.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

If I could hide away till after this holiday I would like to. L.A. is the rowdiest, traditionally, even before rideshare.



UberchickATL said:


> Be careful with dry ice. It can make you lightheaded.


It can fracking kill you. Let it go.


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> I need something, ANYTHING...to help drive tips. Does decorating or giving the PAX treats help generate revenue?


As far we are concerned Halloween was Saturday.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

So I put up the ghost lights and received either compliments or no comment at all. I like this approach and look so after Halloween I'm going to put up different LED lights. Maybe orange ones for the fall/thanksgiving season.

If it doesn't rain (forecast says it will) I might drive on Halloween night for at least two hours probably after 10pmish. With all the decorations I might as well because by the time the weekend comes, Halloween will have passed. If it gets too crazy I'm calling it a night. I'm nervous. I want to stick with safe suburban areas if I can help it.

I also need to get something waterproof to put under the towels on the seats in case people's makeup start dripping, excessive glitter, etc. Maybe a tarp.

I'll be wearing my black cat ears, choker, and tail.



Lissetti said:


> I have a black and white outfit for my body, I'm going to use spray hair color to color my hair black with a white and grey strip, and I'll do my face something like this..
> 
> View attachment 371130


Omg @Lissetti this is adorable!! It looks like we're both felines this halloween?! Are you wearing ears?



Lissetti said:


> What kind of car do you have? I have a Toyota Corolla LE Premium. I tied a basket to my center console like this for my "Skittles" Pride Weekend driving. Worked great. Just make sure to get everything you need out of your console because you won't be able to open it with the basket tied on it.
> 
> View attachment 370906


Thank you I like this idea, I just have to find a basket that has holes in it. Probably one of those salad bowls will do the trick. It's a KIA Spectra '09. Nothing fancy but does the job.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Clarity said:


> So I put up the ghost lights and received either compliments or no comment at all. I like this approach and look so after Halloween I'm going to put up different LED lights. Maybe orange ones for the fall/thanksgiving season.
> 
> If it doesn't rain (forecast says it will) I might drive on Halloween night for at least two hours probably after 10pmish. With all the decorations I might as well because by the time the weekend comes, Halloween will have passed. If it gets too crazy I'm calling it a night. I'm nervous. I want to stick with safe suburban areas if I can help it.
> 
> ...


Yes I am but they don't sell badger ears so I'm going to fold over some cat ones I bought. Remember Honey badgers look like this:










I also bought these gloves...


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Yes I am but they don't sell badger ears so I'm going to fold over some cat ones I bought. Remember Honey badgers look like this:
> 
> View attachment 371494
> 
> ...


Those gloves are wild! 
Ya know I thought a "honey badger" was just a cute title you use on here. I didn't know it was an actual animal *?*


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Clarity said:


> Thank you I like this idea, I just have to find a basket that has hole


I got mine from the Dollar Tree, one of those fabric ones.









The tie down straps too. That way you can just punch holes in the basket or use the handles. Plus being that fabric is soft, you won't have the annoyance of something digging in your ribs all day every time you move.



Clarity said:


> Those gloves are wild!
> Ya know I thought a "honey badger" was just a cute title you use on here. I didn't know it was an actual animal *?*


Yes Badgers are real animals. They look dramatically different depending on what country they are native to.

American Badger:








European Badger:








Africa;
_*The Honey Badger*_:


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

I bought 100 giant candy bars and plan to give pax candy bars in hopes of more 5 star ratings


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I don't want to hear about anyone wearing any costumes and especially not masks. I mean it. You may adorn a white polo with orange monogram jackolanterns on it but that it is all. And they must be smiley happy jackolanterns. Nothing scary or frowny.

Thank you


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

? ?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

@Clarity @Lissetti

I'm sure this classic has been posted on here before


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I saw someone drive a lyft/uber in a silver car wearing a joker costume Heath Ledger style.

it was cool for one second and then it was creepy


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I'm going to wear this, a dated looking bluetooth earpiece, and go as a douchy Uber Black driver.... I've been told I have the douchy part down....


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Ya’ll drive good now because if you do something stupid like run over a curb and you are in costume you will look double stupid.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Ya'll drive good now because if you do something stupid like run over a curb and you are in costume you will look double stupid.


You know when a parent hates their kid when the kid is dressed up as a curb.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

This is how I decorated this year. I decided to drive for a few hours tonight before the rain got too heavy. I really wanted to show off my ghost lights and give out candy since I waited until the last week of Oct to put it up. I took @Lissetti 's advice and included the fabric dollar store basket. The basket will stay for a while. I'll switch the lights to the orange lights probably
tomorrow or Sat.

On the bottom left is my tail. I was a black cat for Halloween ?
Below is my little pumpkin in the center of the dashboard.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I didn't have anybody in my car in a costume today. I didn't have anybody who seemed at all interested in Halloween. And I only had two groups of trick or treaters at the house tonight. Slowest Halloween ever.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I didn't have anybody in my car in a costume today. I didn't have anybody who seemed at all interested in Halloween. And I only had two groups of trick or treaters at the house tonight. Slowest Halloween ever.


I guess as Mister Rodgers would say... "It's a sad Halloween in the neighborhood" My Halloween did not come with candy corn or chocolate bunnies. Not smiley jackolanterns, nor ghosts made with a golf ball, a paper towel, and a rubber band. No my Halloween was spent servicing others and helping to make their Halloween even more fun. When do I get to have a fun night I sometimes wonder. When will Mister Rodgers say "It was a fun night in the neighborhood for Ian" probably never.


----------

